# women's will beats Asquith's won't



## sdon

womens will beatsasquiths wont

Ho trovato una foto delle "suffragettes" con questo cartello in mano, vorrei spiegarlo ai miei studenti ma non ho capito il suo significato pur avendo fatto un ricerca su più fronti. Potete darmi una mano?

Grazie


----------



## Josseppe

I would like to help you but the above sentence doesn't make any sense to me at all! Is there any more context?


----------



## sdon

No I'm sorry...I just found an old photo clicking on google "Images" key word: "Suffraggettes"...and that's what I found..I agree with you it doesn't make any sense
...


----------



## Blackman

Può essere la crasi di una frase intera? Errori compresi. Womens è già un errore. Condiderando il contesto storico forse...

beats/as/quit/hs(herselfs?)

Non essendo un nativo la mia immaginazione per i possibili errori è limitata.


----------



## trip54

Blackman said:


> Può essere la crasi di una frase intera? Errori compresi. Womens è già un errore. Condiderando il contesto storico forse...
> 
> beats/as/quit/hs(herselfs?)
> 
> Non essendo un nativo la mia immaginazione per i possibili errori è limitata.


Potrebbe iniziare "women's will beats..." what?


----------



## Blackman

trip54 said:


> Potrebbe iniziare "women's will beats..." what?


 
Serve un nativo con fervida immaginazione....


----------



## trip54

women's will beats as quit (herself) (they) won't
Does it make any sense?


----------



## Josseppe

Niente. It might be slang from another language or country.


----------



## stella_maris_74

As it appears, Herbert Asquith was the liberal prime minister at the time.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1530065/Suffragette-plot-to-assassinate-Asquith.html

Maybe this helps solving at least one bit of this riddle 

EDIT: my guess is that the sign actually reads Womens will Be*r*t Asquith wont

Ungrammatical, but still, makes more sense now


----------



## trip54

Grande stella!
edit:???women's will beats Asquith's won't???


----------



## Akire72

Non so se siamo nel periodo storico giusto ma potrebbe essere così:

Womens will beat, Asquith wont

(Le donne vinceranno, Asquith no)

Asquith è stato primo ministro del governo Britannico nei primi del Novecento. Vedi qui.

EDIT: OPS TARDI...

Guarda questo articolo in cui è citato Asquith : qui


----------



## trip54

Forse:
Women's will beats Asquith's won't= Women's will beats Asquit's (will) will not
La volontà delle donne vince, quella di Asquith no! (non vincerà)


----------



## Akire72

E se fosse wont inteso come abitudine/routine?

Women's will beats Asquith's wont.
La volontà delle donne batte l'abitudine/l'usanza/la consuetudine di Asquith.

Cioè la tradizione, le idee reazionarie.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Io a questo punto chiedo l'aiuto da casa...
*SDON*, per piacere, puoi postare il link all'immagine in questione così possiamo leggere per bene il cartello anche noi?


----------



## trip54

A pun as a whole! 
Mi chiedo se sia troppo fervida la fantasia o se tutto fosse intenzionale, naturalmente se così fosse corretto


----------



## Azazel81

trip54 said:


> Forse:
> Women's will beats Asquith's won't= Women's will beats Asquit's (will) will not
> La volontà delle donne vince, quella di Asquith no! (non vincerà)


 
I tend to agree with you. This one sounds fine. Or "La volontà delle donne batte quella di Asquith".

@Akire: would you translate "Asquith's wont" as "abitudine di Asquith"?

I'd propose another try: "La volontà delle donne batte i NO di Asquith", only we'd need "WON'Ts", wouldn't we?


----------



## trip54

Azazel81 said:


> I'd propose another try: "La volontà delle donne batte *il* NO [il non voglio=non volumus] di Asquith", only we wouldn't need  "WON'Ts", would we?


----------



## stella_maris_74

For all we know, there might be more text on the sign that didn't fit into the picture...


----------



## trip54

stella_maris_74 said:


> For all we know, there might be more text on the sign that didn't fit into the picture...


It's a brainstorming!


----------



## Akire72

Az, è un'opzione, un tentativo. Ho visto che può significare anche quello e farebbe un bel gioco di parole! Asquith era primo ministro e non voleva cambiare le leggi a favore del voto alle donne. Per abitutine il suo governo accettava solo il voto degli uomini. Quindi, perché no?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Ce la facciamo ad aspettare il link all'immagine oppure un chiarimento da chi ha aperto il thread? *


----------



## Akire72

Az vince!!! Guadate qui l'OCR da un giornale dell'epoca!!!!!

*WOMEN'S 'WILL' BEATS ASQUITH'S 'WON'T'*



> "WOMEN'S -WILL' BEATS ASQUITH'S 'WON'T'", MRS. PETHICK LAWRENCE 2. MISS GAWTHORPE, MRS. MARTEL, AND MRS. SAUNDERS
> AND MR. AND MRS. ISRAEL ZANGWILL IN THE PROCESSION. IN THE PROCESSION.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Okay, I found the picture. See it here.

The text is as Sdon reported it, except I see an apostrophe (or two) and read:

WOMEN'S WILL 
BEATS ASQUITH'S WONT

Now... I'm at a loss 

EDIT: Akire beat Stella ​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Wont (noun) : a manner or action habitually employed by or associated with someone


----------



## Akire72

Great team job we did! We draw Stella! You beated me with post #9 ( I only arrived 2 posts later)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

trip54 said:


> @  Paul - Qui però è "WON'T" che corrisponde al "NON VOLUMUS" latino


L'immagine originale (See it here.) non riporta WON'T, ma WONT (gli OCR sono assolutamente inaffidabili)

Women's will beats Asquith's wont = La volontà delle donne è più forte delle abitudini di Asquith.

Non sapendo cosa faceva questo Asquith non saprei essere più preciso.


----------



## stella_maris_74

A dire il vero anch'io leggo "WON'T" sul cartello.
Propenderei per l'ipotesi di trip54:



> @  Paul - Qui però è "WON'T" che corrisponde al "NON VOLUMUS" latino



Paul, Asquith era il primo ministro inglese


----------



## trip54

@ Paul - Hai ragione, avevo già controllato e visto, ed anche cancellato il post
edit @ Stella Ingrandendo l'immagine si vedono i genitivi sassoni (ma non i genitali sassoni), will è quoted come wont e qui non si vede l'apostrofo.
Women's "will" beats Asquith's "wont". Non di meno la contrapposizione è "will" versus "wont"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

stella_maris_74 said:


> A dire il vero anch'io leggo "WON'T" sul cartello.
> 
> Paul, Asquith era il primo ministro inglese



"non so che facesse" nel senso che non so cosa le donne gli stessero contestando nello specifico


----------



## stella_maris_74

Paulfromitaly said:


> "non so che facesse" nel senso che non so cosa le donne gli stessero contestando nello specifico



Il suo rifiuto di concedere il diritto di voto alle donne... è per quello che si battevano, le Suffragette 
Ecco perché per me ha più senso che lo slogan significhi "la volontà delle donne batte il "no(n voteranno)" di Asquith", con l'ovvio gioco anche tra "will" e "won't".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

stella_maris_74 said:


> Il suo rifiuto di concedere il diritto di voto alle donne... è per quello che si battevano, le Suffragette
> Ecco perché per me ha più senso che lo slogan significhi "la volontà delle donne batte il "no(n voteranno)" di Asquith", con l'ovvio gioco anche tra "will" e "won't".


Allora si, potrebbe essere come dici tu (pensavo che il WONT, l'abitudine di Asquith fosse quella di essere solitamente maschilista)


----------



## trip54

Poi cedo
"La volontà delle donne batte il conservatorismo di Asquith"


----------



## arazzo

Ciao a tutti,
As the words "WILL" and "WON'T" (there is a tiny apostrophe barely visible in "won't") are in quote marks, this indicates what they each are saying.
In other words, the women are saying "we will" against Asquith's "you won't"..
"Beats" here means that the women won their case.
Another way of saying it:  The women's 'YES, we will' won over Asquith's saying 'NO, you won't')
Clear?!?     

P.S. It's quite possible that there is a double meaning to "will", as in Paul's _'volontà'_


----------



## stella_maris_74

Great explanation, Arazzo, thanks!


----------



## Akire72

Ho guardato bene la foto, l'ho anche ingrandita e concordo con Paul: l'apostrofo in *wont *NON c'è. Secondo me è un gioco di parole che vuole prendere i due significati, ovvero "won't" (non volumus, come dice trip) opposto a "will" (volere) e wont = abitudine nel senso di conservatorismo (Grazie, trip per l'impeccabile traduzione!) .
Quindi il gioco di parole sarebbe tra will/wont: volere/volonta e conservatorismo e will/won't: i si e i no.

Quindi ritorno sui miei passi, al mio post #13:

Il volere delle donne batte il conservatorismo di Asquith.

O come ha detto Paul:



Paulfromitaly said:


> Women's will beats Asquith's wont = La volontà delle donne è più forte delle abitudini di Asquith.


----------



## Blackman

stella_maris_74 said:


> Io a questo punto chiedo l'aiuto da casa...
> *SDON*, per piacere, puoi postare il link all'immagine in questione così possiamo leggere per bene il cartello anche noi?



I miei più vivi complimenti a Stella, sono
stupefatto. La mia intuizione era buona, ma Stella...wow!!


----------



## trip54

@ Akire Grazie a te! As you said "Great team job we did!"


----------



## arazzo

Akire72 said:


> Ho guardato bene la foto, l'ho anche ingrandita e concordo con Paul: l'apostrofo in *wont *NON c'è.



Oops, you are right.  There appears to be no apostrophe if one enlarges the photo.   Sorry about that...!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

HERE there are some period photos.
A caption says

Women's "WILL" beats Asquith's "WON'T"

so I guess this must be the correct version.


----------



## trip54

trip54 said:


> Grande stella!
> edit:???women's will beats Asquith's won't???



Thanks Paul. Wonderful  and impressive pictures they are!
_"WOMEN'S 'WILL' BEATS ASQUITH'S 'WON'T'". MRS. PETHICK LAWRENCE_ _AND MR. AND MRS. ISRAEL ZANGWILL IN THE PROCESSION._

Only quotation were missing
This shows how a brainstorming actually could solve a problem!
Every people and every post contributed to solve a riddle just adding hints, and nobody saw the picture!


----------



## tananai

Azazel81 said:


> ?
> I'd propose another try: "La volontà delle donne batte i NO di Asquith", only we'd need "WON'Ts", wouldn't we?



Il significato è questo! Tipo '_La volontà delle donne batte la nolontà di Asquith_'


----------



## stella_maris_74

trip54 said:


> This shows how a brainstorming actually could solve a problem!



Not to mention some impressive Googling skills


----------



## trip54

tananai said:


> Il significato è questo! Tipo '_La volontà delle donne batte la nolontà(_*Schopenhauer*)_ di Asquith_'



Bellissimo nolontà! 
In latino *"non voglio" è "nolo"*!

edit: Stella- mai! dimenticare, naturalmente


----------



## Azazel81

trip54 said:


> Bellissimo nolontà! non capisco se è stato un errore di battitura o volontario.
> In latino *"non voglio" è "nolo"*!
> 
> edit: Stella- mai!


 
Eheh... i casi della vita, eh?  Meno male che non ha scritto "la DOLONTà", se no chissà cosa saltava fuori. 

Scherzi a parte... in definitiva che traduzione/i potremmo ritenere adeguata/e? 

Scusatemi ma con tutti questi post (in così poche ore ) mi sono perso e straperso


----------



## trip54

> Meno male che non ha scritto "la DOLONTà", se no chissà cosa saltava fuori.


In realtà tutte le traduzioni giungono allo stesso punto: Le donne hanno battutto Asquith. Motivo del contendere in effetti era solo la costruzione della frase e capire se i giochi di parole che si possono intravedere siano più o meno naives.  A questo punto creda dipende dalla sensibilità di ognuno.


----------



## tananai

Nolontà l'ho scritto apposto! Mi piace una cifra come parola, quasi come 'immedesimarsi', ch'è la mia preferita....


----------



## trip54

tananai said:


> Nolontà l'ho scritto apposto! Mi piace una cifra come parola, quasi come 'immedesimarsi', ch'è la mia preferita....



Ed infatti l'ho capito con un attimo di ritardo. Condivido appieno il sentimento


----------



## Akire72

tananai said:


> Il significato è questo! Tipo '_La volontà delle donne batte la *nolontà* di Asquith_'


 
Finora la trovo la traduzione migliore!!!  Anche se magari è wont e non won't, mantiene il gioco di parole e il significato. Brava Tatanai!


----------



## Azazel81

tananai said:


> Nolontà l'ho scritto appostoa ! Mi piace una cifra come parola, quasi come 'immedesimarsi', ch'è la mia preferita....


 
Just a small correction, if you don't mind. Congrats for your Italian... it's great! There's a thing though: When you say "mi piace una cifra" you sound young... when you say "ch'è la mia preferita" instead, you sound like an old book... a veeeery old one.  Kinda like... Dante Alighieri's "Divina Commedia" (kidding of course... no one could top that)


----------



## tananai

Grazie Azazel  In effetti uso 'una cifra' un pò troppo spesso per una di 21 anni, era meglio 'di brutto'? 
E hai ragione, era meglio senza 'ch'è'. Dovrei smetterla con tutto questo leggere, è diseducativo...


----------



## sdon

http://melbourneblogger.blogspot.com/2009/02/fashion-is-always-statement-of-some.html

Se andate su questo sito in basso troverete lo slogan delle suffragette...il sito è molto interessante per i legami tra fashion e femminismo...buona lettura a tutti...


----------

